# where are you buying your calcium bentonite?



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I would like to try it for a background in several tanks. Where are you guys ordering it from? Name a good supplier that was reasonably priced and good service. I have not found kitty litter (sodium bentonite?) without other additives in my area.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

ULTIMATE KOI CLAY

Okay, here's one supplier, but it'd be nice if if people could tell me where they buy theirs from.

How much clay would I need if I mix it with bark and coco peat? How much peat should I add?


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I bought this kitty litter at my local PetCo in Seattle. I believe that its calcium bentonite, because it doesn't swell when hydrated. It says "without the addition of fragrances of other additives". I dropped some in a tadpoles cup, and he is grow fine (its been almost 2 months), so I assume its fairly safe.

front









back









This has been in the tank for about 2 months. Its a mix of peat and kitty litter. I put some moss on it, which has been growing slowly. Some mosses do great and others not so well on the clay.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks Mark.

I'll get in contact with the company to ask a few extra questions.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

LMK what you find out, This clay stuff is interesting


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

This is why you call:

The stuff is NOT calcium bentonite, but sodium bentonite. The representative also told me it is in fact, 100% clay with no fillers. Always good to check. It was mined from Wyoming.

So, anybody have anything to say? Ed? The representative did say that it should be non toxic if ingested, as it is often added to livestock feed and cattle ponds.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

If you are specifically looking for calcium bentonite rather than sodium bentonite then try pond shops which sell it as a liner for koi ponds.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm wondering if it truly matters. Remember, Ed did say that the sodium type is better suited for tanks with a lot of water, but he hasn't worked with it.

Mark has used kitty litter in vivariums for his background. Has anyone else tried sodium bentonite for backgrounds? People are using sodium bentonite in their clay substrates, right?


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

I've been spending time on the Planted Tank Forums, and there is a strog following for *Oil-Dri. * 
It is cheap (about $10 for a 40 lb bag), low-fired, without any perfumes or additives. Oil-Dri is a granular clay that is used to absorb oil spills, and most Ace Hardware stores carry it. It was previously made by a company called SMS, and one of their formulations was black when wet, which looked cool. 
The exact mineral that it is made of can vary by regions of the country.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

tzen said:


> I've been spending time on the Planted Tank Forums, and there is a strog following for *Oil-Dri. *
> It is cheap (about $10 for a 40 lb bag), low-fired, without any perfumes or additives. Oil-Dri is a granular clay that is used to absorb oil spills, and most Ace Hardware stores carry it. It was previously made by a company called SMS, and one of their formulations was black when wet, which looked cool.
> The exact mineral that it is made of can vary by regions of the country.


Just to clarify.. SMS stands for Soil Master Select which is the name of the product, the product line itself is Pro's Choice, and the manufacturing company is Oil-Dri. It is still made by Oil-Dri, but Lesco (one of the main distributors) is switching to Turface products (another company, makes same clay). There are a few threads on these forums as well of people who have tested the Oil-Dri products, but it is still a fired clay while the bentonite discussed in this thread is the unfired form.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I was able to adhere cork to my tank walls very well with the sodium bentonite. I really like it so far. It's really messy though.

If frogs get any of this stuff on their skin, will it irritate them? This stuff loves adhering to any surface. 

I did not have good success mixing coco peat and sodium bentonite together-- too squishy. Instead, I pushed pieces of coco fiber and bark on the outer surface of exposed areas.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

moisten the coco first and then mix while still moist. This causes the clay to stick to the moist coco and start to swell. At that point you can add water until it is the desired moistness. As an alternative add water until it is a slurry (over hydrate it) and then add the coco. Mix until will combined and then pour out on a large enclosure screen covered with several sheets of news paper and let sit. The news paper will let water wick through but acts as filter paper for the clay mixture. In about a day the clay should be able to be easily put into place. 

Try sprinking the coco fiber on the clay to lessen the stickyness. 

Ed


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Which product did you end up purchasing? I have noticed my frog jumping on the bentonite and not seeming to mind the way it feels on their skin.
-mark


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I had a mantella get it all over her face, but it seemed to wipe off easily.

I used the cat litter you recommended.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I've been using this stuff now in all my vivariums with backgrounds. Unfortunately, I went to Petco today to get more for a new tank and they no longer carry this brand. 

Petco only carries their brand, but someone here commented that it has scents in it. I also called Petsmart and they do not carry it either. 

Anybody had luck with other brands?


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I just found this brand at Petsmart. It is fragrance and deodorant free. Says 100% clay on the bag. 

Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat Ultra Scoopable Litter - Litter - Cat - PetSmart


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

Not sure if it's calc or sodium but "Special Kitty" brand litter (walmarts house brand) 100% clay scent free 25lb for $2.98. They do make a scented version, it's the yellow bag. My petcos and petsmarts don't carry fragrance free clay brands grrr


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Koi Boy Pond Supplies - The Pond Pros


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm working on a tank with the "special kitty" brand right now... (I just put it in to soak overnight) so i'll let you know how it works. It says on the bag it is 100% natural ground clay and its from "Bentonville AR" haha so i figured id take a shot with it. Seems to be working so far though


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Most clay kitty litters are mixtures of sodium and calcium bentonite.. there are differenes in the mixtures between brands as they want the swelling and clumping of the sodium much more than the calcium bentonite but play with the mixture to control cost. 

Ed


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

If anyone needs any bentonite feel free to hold up my train next time I go out. Here is a picture of our "wheel" from last night. 










Yes, that is 131 TONS of clay.  Comes out of the mine in Wyoming though, so it is sodium bentonite.

On a more serious note I have been doing a lot of research. Calcium bentonite is also know as Bentolite. Mined and sold by Southern Clay Products.

Southern Clay Products

I was told by one of the sales guys that 14% of your laundry detergent is calcium bentonite, because it helps the fibers lay the same way. Doesn't help much. Southern Clay Products does sell it wholesale. You must buy a pallet, 2000 lbs.  Anyway, here are some product descriptions. The Bentolite L-10 C I was told is what would be best for our application. 

Southern Clay Products

http://www.scprod.com/product_bulletins/PB Bentolite L-10C.pdf

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Other than finding at a local pottery supply place ( Look for Bentolite L-10) and not paying shipping, then next best place I found was Ebay.

16.5 #'s Calcium BENTONITE Clay KOI ponds & plants WW - eBay (item 260581803639 end time Jul-05-10 19:19:49 PDT)


----------

